# 2009 Troy bilt generator carb part number?



## J.cowling (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi y’all. I just picked up a generator. I can’t find the carb. I haven’t had a lot of time to search it, but here’s what I have. It’s a 6000 watt/9250 Can anyone tell me which carb it is? Thank you.


----------



## Anthony'sGenServLLC (May 30, 2019)

Could not find any information using 090204yd50317. Is data plate missing? Need Model and serial number.


----------



## madman75 (Jul 17, 2018)

If it has a Briggs and Stratton on it, look up the model and type from the B&S web site for the engine. It looks like a Nikki carb on it. Pretty easy to take apart and rebuild. I haven't had much luck with the Chinese replacement carbs.


----------



## wingless (Oct 29, 2019)

The Nikki carburetor on my Troy-Bilt 030245 generator has these marking: 697978 / 602523 / 6306 R.

Note the the B&S engine has all the markings on the valve cover. Mine is marked: MODEL 204412, TYPE 0163E1, CODE 060419YE.


----------



## J.cowling (Apr 11, 2020)

wingless said:


> The Nikki carburetor on my Troy-Bilt 030245 generator has these marking: 697978 / 602523 / 6306 R.
> 
> Note the the B&S engine has all the markings on the valve cover. Mine is marked: MODEL 204412, TYPE 0163E1, CODE 060419YE.


Thank you. I’m off work tomorrow. I’ll take a look.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there are 2 motors they used a 9 hp and a 13 hp under legacy units





Troy-Bilt Parts Diagrams


Find the parts you need for your equipment with the Troy-Bilt parts lookup and diagram tool.




www.troybilt.com




Troy-Bilt Parts Diagrams
52401 6000 WATT (13HP) (S/N 524010100101 & HIGHER)

52405 6000 Watt (9 HP)
can you shoot a pix of the control panel?
troy builts customer service number (800) 828-5500


----------

